# 544 Farmall PTO



## notmydaytoday (Sep 16, 2016)

So I got to bale my first hay today and have so new questions when i turn on the PTO it starts out really slow and doesn't want to run small square baler but it does fine after it gets going is this normal?

Sorry I haven't posted much been busy with my town job and trying to make improvement on farm.

Only made about 18 bales but it was fun and planning on more over the next couple of days.


----------



## FCF (Apr 23, 2010)

Doesn't sound normal to me. I also have a Farmall 544 and had a problem similar to yours when running a forage harvester only it would slow down or almost stop when under load. I am thinking the flywheel on the baler keeps it going after it is up to speed. The PTO clutch is slipping on the tractor. Hydraulic pressure engages the clutch and probably needs adjusting. There is a plug to remove on/near the PTO shaft housing and install a pressure gauge, and I believe the adjustment is there also. Sorry I don't remember all the specifics as this was several decades ago on my tractor. Anyway maybe some others know the needed pressure and the details.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

It sounds perfectly normal to me. It can seem like it's struggling to engage for an instant until the flywheel gets moving. Just depends on how long you're saying it takes to get up to speed.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

notmydaytoday said:


> So I got to bale my first hay today and have so new questions when i turn on the PTO it starts out really slow and doesn't want to run small square baler but it does fine after it gets going is this normal?


Gotta agrea with HiTech, is it 5 seconds or 5 minutes to get up to speed?

Larry


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

If you crank up a baler with a flywheel, either the pto clutch has to slip some or the tractor engine needs to grunt. Years ago we had an IH 1066 on the D1000. The governor was poor on the tractor and if caution was not used engaging the pto the engine would stall.


----------



## notmydaytoday (Sep 16, 2016)

It just takes 6-7 seconds to start but I will see about the pressure just to be sure it is right.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## FCF (Apr 23, 2010)

Had forgotten when I posted about the pressure check that I had an IT shop manual. Hopefully the attached file will help with the check. I do agree with a short time to get the PTO up to speed, a few seconds is normal.


----------



## notmydaytoday (Sep 16, 2016)

So I got out and checked trans/hydr. fluid today was clear before i started it but turn milky fast I am guessing it has water in it.

So my next question is how do i get the water out of it and my other stuff like rake,disk mower,and baler.

One other thing does it use the 303 tran/hydr. fluid all I can fined online is that I need 80qts.


----------

